# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  أنجلينا جولي وبراد بت في الأردن

## الحصن نيوز

الحصن نيوز - خاص : علمت الحصن نيوز من مصدر موثوق بأن الممثلة الامريكية المشهورة أنجلينا جولي وزوجها النجم براد بت واطفالهما في زيارة خاصه للاردن , واشار المصدر للحصن نيوز بأن عائلة هوليود الاشهر وصلت اليوم إلى



لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

